# different rhoms???



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

k..at my lfs..the guy doesnt know sh*t...what is the type of rhom called that has sorta red on its side...cuse it was only maybe 4 in..and he said its a black piranha....and i think hes bullshitin me....and are there any typer of white rhoms????


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

you sure it wasnt a red belly or a spilo cf?


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

na i know for a fact it was a rhom..im not that dum..lol..just not good with rhom identification...it was deff a rhom though


----------



## kouma (Sep 1, 2003)

Is rhom is a rhom, there is not more to rhom indentification than that.


----------



## 1waypiranha (Nov 6, 2003)

i mean what typer like xingu or what not??..do baby black piranhas..have any red on them when they are young???


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

LINK

look here, my rhom is a xingu


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

my rhom has red on his anal fin and some on his gill plate


----------



## vlahos (Sep 7, 2003)

yes they could have red on them. get a pic if possible


----------



## Grosse Gurke (Jan 3, 2003)

1waypiranha said:


> k..at my lfs..the guy doesnt know sh*t...what is the type of rhom called that has sorta red on its side...cuse it was only maybe 4 in..and he said its a black piranha....and i think hes bullshitin me....and are there any typer of white rhoms????


Im still trying to figure out what this has to do with your local fish store guy? He is totally correct if it is a rhom...thats what it is. Xingu, Peruvian, whatever are attached to the fish by the collection point, not necessaraly by their apprearance. Highback, diamond...those are just common names and are the same as calling a rhom a black piranha...another common name for the fish.
Unless you know where the fish was collected, why attach a name to the fish that may not be accurate, it is all a guess.


----------



## hastatus (Jan 16, 2003)

SCI NAME: **** sapien sapien
Common name:
Human, white, black, hispanic, caucasian, asian, oriental, African, Malasian, *********, etc., etc., etc.


----------



## Husky_Jim (May 26, 2003)

hastatus said:


> SCI NAME: **** sapien sapien
> Common name:
> Human, white, black, hispanic, caucasian, asian, oriental, African, Malasian, *********, etc., etc., etc.



















Jim


----------



## Pizzo (Nov 22, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> my rhom has red on his anal fin and some on his gill plate


 mine too


----------

